

12:34 07/08/09 - damir

Today only - time clock as numbers from 1 to 9
======
noodle
i believe you mean:

12:34:56 7/8/09

it'll work better in another 81ish years.

~~~
damir
yeah, it was too early... anyway, who still counts seconds? :-)

